# FINE LINE BODY SHOP



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

ANY BODY GOT THEIR CAR PAINTED BY THEM POST UP PICS OF YOUR CARS

*FINE LINE BODY SHOP*, SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Feb 8 2009, 04:50 PM~12943333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEMM MOFO GET DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WILL BE THERE SOON


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Damn! Nice shop and even nicer work!


----------



## westside gunner (Jan 4, 2009)

MY CAR IS GOING THERE THIS SUMMER


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

westside c.c. gangsta le' cab "coming soon"


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

i wounder how much they can charge me to swap out some floors on a 64?


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

HIT THEM UP HOMIE, ASK FOR ANDERS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Even the the white wall tire got painted to match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jk

Work looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

my ride is at fine line


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Feb 26 2009, 05:58 PM~13121796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: DID YOU SEE THE RAG CADILLAC


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Feb 26 2009, 10:55 PM~13125576
> *:thumbsup: DID YOU SEE THE RAG CADILLAC
> *


yes i did!!!! i was like :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

THATS THE HOMIES SHIT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Feb 26 2009, 05:58 PM~13121796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR IS GOING TO LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE.... GOT TWO CARS PAINTED BY THEM A 62 IMPALA RAG AND A 79 LE CAB.... I SEEN YOUR CAR IN THE SHOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 27 2009, 06:31 PM~13132907
> *YOUR CAR IS GOING TO LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE.... GOT TWO CARS PAINTED BY THEM A 62 IMPALA RAG AND A 79 LE CAB.... I SEEN YOUR CAR IN THE SHOP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: . i seen yours damn it looks clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Feb 27 2009, 09:26 PM~13134187
> *:biggrin: . i seen yours damn it looks clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: WHAT COLOR ARE YOU PAINTING YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 1 2009, 12:04 PM~13144760
> *THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup:  WHAT COLOR ARE YOU PAINTING YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *


post the pics of your car already painted foo


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 1 2009, 11:04 AM~13144760
> *THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup:  WHAT COLOR ARE YOU PAINTING YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *


sunburst orange . yeah post the pics of your painted ride i seen it  shit looks hard :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq97/ca...0225091140a.jpg


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 7 2009, 03:09 PM~13211002
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 8 2009, 08:33 AM~13215423
> *:wave:
> *


Where the progress pics?


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 3 2009, 09:14 PM~13172239
> *sunburst orange . yeah post the pics of your painted ride i seen it   shit looks hard :biggrin:
> *


here 's a pic of the trunk art by "wiro"


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

THATS JUST THE TRUNK, WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THE CAR


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGOTE62 (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 27 2009, 07:31 PM~13132907
> *YOUR CAR IS GOING TO LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE.... GOT TWO CARS PAINTED BY THEM A 62 IMPALA RAG AND A 79 LE CAB.... I SEEN YOUR CAR IN THE SHOP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



POST SOME PICS OF THE 62 RAG---- I HAVE AN SS HT AND LOOKING FOR A SHOP


----------



## westside gunner (Jan 4, 2009)

call the homie @ fine line


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 62 AT THE BODY SHOP....


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 62 AT THE BODY SHOP....
> ARE YOU HEADING OUT THERE NEXT WEEKEND ?
> I WAS THINKING OF GOING CHECKING OUT MY RIDE AND TAKING A FEW BEERS FOR THE GUYS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> > HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 62 AT THE BODY SHOP....
> > ARE YOU HEADING OUT THERE NEXT WEEKEND ?
> > I WAS THINKING OF GOING CHECKING OUT MY RIDE AND TAKING A FEW BEERS FOR THE GUYS
> 
> ...


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

no worries i start drinking at 9am


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 14 2009, 10:03 PM~13283384
> *no worries i start drinking at 9am
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMM..... FUCK IT LETS PARTY


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

THE DEUCE IS LOOKING GOOD FOO


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13283483
> *THE DEUCE IS LOOKING GOOD FOO
> *


THANKS HOMIE..... 62 RAG FOR NEXT SUMMER 2010  

BUT THIS SUMMER

OG LE CABRIOLET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 14 2009, 09:13 PM~13283476
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMM..... FUCK IT LETS PARTY
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 15 2009, 04:34 PM~13287933
> *
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGOTE62 (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN NICE LOOKING RAG ---IM GONNA GIVE THEM A CALL-- IS YOUR RAG STILL THERE? ARE THEIR PRICES RESONABLE??


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGOTE62_@Mar 16 2009, 06:29 PM~13298717
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMN NICE LOOKING RAG ---IM GONNA GIVE THEM A CALL-- IS YOUR RAG STILL THERE? ARE THEIR PRICES RESONABLE??
> *


NO THEY DID MY 62 LAST YEAR MY CADILLAC STILL THERE ALL READY PAINTED

PRICES ARE GOOD YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR....

THEY WORK FAST ONE MONTH AND TWO WEEKS AND MY RAG WAS READY.. NO BULL SHIT


----------



## BIGOTE62 (May 24, 2008)

I CALLED TODAY AND TALKED TO ANDY HE SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD DUDE NO BULLSHIT OUTA HIM IM GONNA TRY AND GO DOWN THERE THIS SATURDAY AND TALK WITH HIM ABOUT MY 62 AND CHECK OUT THE WORK THEY DO I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A ONE STOP SHOP!!!! ANYWAYS THANKS FOR THE PICS AND THE INFO ON THIS SHOP IT LOOKS LIKE IT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOP FOR MY RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGOTE62_@Mar 17 2009, 04:47 PM~13308600
> *I CALLED TODAY AND TALKED TO ANDY HE SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD DUDE NO BULLSHIT OUTA HIM IM GONNA TRY AND GO DOWN THERE THIS SATURDAY AND TALK WITH HIM ABOUT MY 62 AND CHECK OUT THE WORK THEY DO I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A ONE STOP SHOP!!!! ANYWAYS THANKS FOR THE PICS AND THE INFO ON THIS SHOP IT LOOKS LIKE IT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOP FOR MY RIDE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill be there saturday . what time you getting there ryder?
should have an 18


----------



## BIGOTE62 (May 24, 2008)

IM SUPPOSE TO WORK SATURDAY BUT IM TRYING TO GET IT OFF BUT IF I CAN MAKE IT PROBABLY BOUT 10:00


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGOTE62_@Mar 17 2009, 05:47 PM~13308600
> *I CALLED TODAY AND TALKED TO ANDY HE SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD DUDE NO BULLSHIT OUTA HIM IM GONNA TRY AND GO DOWN THERE THIS SATURDAY AND TALK WITH HIM ABOUT MY 62 AND CHECK OUT THE WORK THEY DO I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS A ONE STOP SHOP!!!! ANYWAYS THANKS FOR THE PICS AND THE INFO ON THIS SHOP IT LOOKS LIKE IT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOP FOR MY RIDE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

THEY DOING A COUPLE OF CAR FOR LOS ANGELES C.C. TOO


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13312211
> *THEY DOING A COUPLE OF CAR FOR LOS ANGELES C.C. TOO
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## corona62 (Mar 25, 2009)

what city is this shop at and phone #


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Feb 8 2009, 04:09 PM~12943037
> *ANY BODY GOT THEIR CAR PAINTED BY THEM POST UP PICS OF YOUR CARS
> 
> FINE LINE BODY SHOP, SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES
> ...


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Apr 13 2009, 01:40 PM~13562794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Apr 13 2009, 01:40 PM~13562794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to see it done!!! its gonna look clean!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 15 2009, 10:53 PM~13591390
> *cant wait to see it done!!! its gonna look clean!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE POST PIC OF YOUR CAR


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 21 2009, 10:38 PM~13649134
> *THANKS HOMIE POST PIC OF YOUR CAR
> *


X2


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Looks like they get down over there.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 21 2009, 08:38 PM~13649134
> *THANKS HOMIE POST PIC OF YOUR CAR
> *










:nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 22 2009, 05:12 PM~13659217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:  
VERY NICE WORK AND COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

LOOKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13681500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Flip, its officialy the "Orange Bang"!!! Long time waiting and just a matter of few more days till you finally get to enjoy her. Congrats! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 25 2009, 01:56 PM~13681583
> *Damn Flip, its officialy the "Orange Bang"!!! Long time waiting and just a matter of few more days till you finally get to enjoy her. Congrats! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks E . been a long time and im almost there just a few little more things to finish


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13681500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM HOMIE LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 24 2009, 11:26 PM~13684130
> *DAMMM HOMIE LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

LE' CAB IS ALMOST OUT THE INT SHOP, READY TO GET PUT TOGETHER AND HIT THE *WESTSIDE* STREETS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 13 2009, 04:52 PM~13877140
> *LE' CAB IS ALMOST OUT THE INT SHOP, READY TO GET PUT TOGETHER AND HIT THE WESTSIDE STREETS
> *


OOOOOOO.....YES :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 15 2009, 06:34 AM~13884982
> *OOOOOOO.....YES  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 14 2009, 07:31 PM~13890299
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOY DONT FORGET TO POST PICS OF YOUR CAR...


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 16 2009, 06:46 AM~13896351
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOY DONT FORGET TO POST PICS OF YOUR CAR...
> *


ill be picking her up tomorrow


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIE WERE ARE THE PICS......


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 17 2009, 05:23 PM~13909045
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WERE ARE THE PICS......
> *


no pics yet still putting on last min things on this weekend i have to get it running . need to fix the carb and get some valve cover gaskets . and figure out where my electrical short is at


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 18 2009, 07:34 PM~13926285
> *no pics yet still putting on last min things on this weekend i have to get it running . need to fix the carb and get some valve cover gaskets . and figure out where my electrical short is at
> *


ORALE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 18 2009, 07:34 PM~13926285
> *no pics yet still putting on last min things on this weekend i have to get it running . need to fix the carb and get some valve cover gaskets . and figure out where my electrical short is at*


Check the flux capacitor homie! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 24 2009, 06:43 PM~13681500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost there Flip!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 20 2009, 06:29 AM~13933545
> *Check the flux capacitor homie! :biggrin:
> *


on the real i checked all over the flux capacitor is at 1.21 gigawatts. so thats fine maybe time to upgrade alternators and run an extra battery :angry:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

what it do homies, orange bang is looking nice homie


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 24 2009, 12:20 PM~13979867
> *what it do homies, orange bang is looking nice homie
> *


thanks im about to push it out of the garage and take some pics . still havent the probelm and we had it tested for shorts and no luck only thing is it might need a new battery and alternator . i might just put one in the trunk but i need to get ti running 1st need tags


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

handle it homie and good luck *"WESTSIDE"*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 23 2009, 04:23 PM~13979878
> *thanks im about to push it out of the garage and take some pics . still havent the probelm and we had it tested for shorts and no luck only thing is it might need a new battery and alternator . i might just put one in the trunk but i need to get ti running 1st need tags
> *


I KNOW YOU WILL GET IT TOGETHER HOMIE DONT TRIP WE RYDING THE WESTSIDE STREETS SOON


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

sorry cell phone pic . got the tags now need to pick up door panels and a new battery almost ready


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 28 2009, 06:03 PM~14030022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:      NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@May 25 2009, 08:57 AM~13984419
> *I KNOW YOU WILL GET IT TOGETHER HOMIE DONT TRIP WE RYDING THE WESTSIDE STREETS SOON
> *


hows the cadi coming out ?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Jun 1 2009, 06:40 AM~14059758
> *hows the cadi coming out ?
> *


SO FAR PRETTY GOOD HOMIE....... HOPEFULLY I GET IT THIS WEEK I WILL POST PIC WHEN I PICK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 1 2009, 07:45 AM~14060585
> *SO FAR PRETTY GOOD HOMIE....... HOPEFULLY I GET IT THIS WEEK I WILL POST PIC WHEN I PICK IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 2 2009, 04:45 AM~14060585
> *SO FAR PRETTY GOOD HOMIE....... HOPEFULLY I GET IT THIS WEEK I WILL POST PIC WHEN I PICK IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


nice !! i have to go down to the shop hopefully on saturday my door panels are done


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Jun 2 2009, 06:33 AM~14070184
> *nice !! i have to go down to the shop hopefully on saturday my door panels are done
> *


I WILL SEE YOU THERE I AM GOING TO PICK UP MY CAR ON SATURDAY


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Apr 13 2009, 01:40 PM~13562794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this??


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14074778
> *what color is this??
> *


IS A SILVER COLOR I FORGOT THE NAME....THESE ARE CELL PICS


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 4 2009, 04:42 PM~14088676
> *IS A SILVER COLOR I FORGOT THE NAME....THESE ARE CELL PICS
> *


ill be there tomorrow hopefully around 10 a.m


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WESTSIDE CC TTMFT......WE AINT PLAYIN


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

FINE LINE ALSO PAINTED MY WESTSIDE66,


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

Dammm homies!! I'm on broke status.... I can't wait for my 57 to go there...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 22 2009, 01:55 PM~14263941
> *Dammm homies!! I'm on broke status.... I can't wait for my 57 to go there...
> *


SELL YOUR HOUSE AND MOVE BACK TO L.A., THATS WHAT YA NEED TO DOOO :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

FINE LINE.....TTT 

WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)

_ANYONE KNOWS THE PRICE RANGES AT THIS FINE LINE, THEY GET DOWN.. I COULD CALL BUT I WANT TO KNOW WHAT WERE THE CUSTOMERS PRICE RANGES.. _


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

BIG NIKO-[/i]@Jun 29 2009 said:


> [/b]


IT CAN GO FROM MILD TO WILD DEPENDING ON WUT U NEED HOMIE, BUT THEY'LL HAVE TO SEE THE CAR BEFORE THEY CAN GIVE U A PRICE.

TAKE A DRIVE AND PAY THEM A VISIT, AND U KNOW THE SAYING "U GET WHAT U PAY FOR"


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 7 2009, 12:23 PM~14403256
> *IT CAN GO FROM MILD TO WILD DEPENDING ON WUT U NEED HOMIE, BUT THEY'LL HAVE TO SEE THE CAR BEFORE THEY CAN GIVE U A PRICE.
> 
> TAKE A DRIVE AND PAY THEM A VISIT, AND U KNOW THE SAYING "U GET WHAT U PAY FOR"
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13681500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THIS ONE WAS ALSO PAINTED BY FINELINE BODY SHOP


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i have no picks yet but i let andy from fine line take my 62 wagon he just started to get on it but i feel save that my ride is going to come out great , plus he is hooking it up with getting me to all the right people so i can get everything done from motor, interior,chrome, he is a one stop shop. you can tell that they are not going to fuck you over like at other shops so i would say to everyone looking for a shop go and hit andy up at fine line body shop 738 east 59th street los angeles ca, 90001 (323) 231-8044


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jul 21 2009, 08:38 PM~14545200
> *i have no picks yet but i let andy from fine line take my 62 wagon he just started to get on it but i feel save that my ride is going to come out great , plus he is hooking it up with getting  me to all the right people so i can get everything done from motor, interior,chrome, he is a one stop shop. you can tell that they are not going to fuck you over like at other shops so i would say to everyone looking for a shop go and hit andy up at fine line body shop 738 east 59th street los angeles ca, 90001 (323) 231-8044
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR CHEF, DONT WORRY HOMIE YOUR IN GOOD HANDS. THEY HAVE PAINTED 2 OF MY LOW LOWS AND MY DAILY DRIVER, MY BOSSES CARS AND A TOTAL OF 5 OF OUR WESTSIDE CC CARS GOING ON 6 WITH THAT HARD TOP 60 IMPALA THAT IS THERE RIGHT NOW. THEY GET DOWN


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey westside66 I saw a pics of a wagon under your westside cc post is that ride still crusin the streets that shit looks fucking sick hope I can get my wagon looking that good


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here are some pics of my wagon at the shop http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/2/shoppics029.jpg http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3073/shoppics038.jpg


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jul 25 2009, 08:07 AM~14578260
> *Hey westside66 I saw a pics of a wagon under your westside cc post is that ride still crusin the streets that shit looks fucking  sick hope I can get my wagon looking that good
> *


I DONT KNOW THAT BELONGED TO AN MEMBER A WHILE BACK, AND YEAH THAT WAS A NICE LOOKING WAGON.......  

GOOD LUCK WITH YOURS, I SAW IT TODAY THE FLOORS WERE CUT OUT AND BEING REPLACED. LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE ON IT......


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i haven't seen it yet but andy called me and told me he cut them maybe i'll get some pics on monday so i can put them up :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Aug 4 2009, 08:06 PM~14677589
> *i haven't seen it yet but andy called me and told me he cut them maybe i'll get some pics on monday so i can put them up  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE. I MET 2 MEMBERS FROM LA GENTE THIS PAST SUNDAY, OSCAR AND JESSIE. WE WERE CHILLIN AT GRIFFITH PARK AND TALKED FOR A LIL BIT. COOL VATOS. ARE U GUYS ROLLIN TO ELYSIAN PARK ON AUG. 16TH?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah i 'm going to try to get the guys to go but i have to go to pomona to look for some parts put i think we might be their late (hopefully) , :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Aug 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14689661
> *yeah i 'm going to try to get the guys to go but i have to go to pomona to look for some parts put i think we might be their late (hopefully) ,  :biggrin:
> *


ALLRIGHT, HOPE U FIND WUT U NEED ....


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside66+Jun 22 2009, 09:43 AM~14260979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when it does you know that bitch gonna look like a million bucks, you werent lyin these dudes get down


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 8 2009, 09:15 PM~14714692
> *i've seen this ride in person, bad ass car, the paint is so fuckin nice and body is so damn straight, one of the cleanest 66's out there...
> when it does you know that bitch gonna look like a million bucks, you werent lyin these dudes get down
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here are some new pics of my wagon







they cut my floors and put new rockers


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Aug 12 2009, 10:12 PM~14753988
> *here are some new pics of my wagon
> 
> 
> ...


WOW GOOD PROGRESS.....  

KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HEY CHEF, ITS WAS NICE MEETING U AND YOUR HOMIE THIS PAST SUNDAY AT THE PICNIC. SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah dog same here ,just let me know when the next one is and will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Aug 18 2009, 08:30 PM~14811954
> *hell yeah dog same here ,just let me know when the next one is and will be their  :thumbsup:
> *


majestics car show at woodley park this sunday the 23rd i'm not sure if i'll be going but the WESTSIDE will be there regardless......  

and the next show we will be attendting is on sept 12, saturday the homies from OUR STYLE CC are throwing a show at the FUDRUCKERS in LAKEWOOD, CA this is a nice spot homie.......


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

FINE LINE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY+Aug 19 2009, 08:34 PM~14823338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT CARLITOS WAY TO POST UP ALL THE FINE LINE JALES........


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 24 2009, 05:56 PM~13681583
> *Damn Flip, its officialy the "Orange Bang"!!! Long time waiting and just a matter of few more days till you finally get to enjoy her. Congrats! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 nice color what is it if u dont mind me asking


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Sep 2 2009, 01:03 PM~14951180
> *nice color what is it if u dont mind me asking
> *


its called fusion orange / sunburst orange its off the chevy hhr


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

new shoes


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Sep 2 2009, 06:50 PM~14963828
> *its called fusion orange / sunburst orange its off the chevy hhr
> 
> 
> ...


was this done using waterbase ppg


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Sep 3 2009, 03:11 PM~14964074
> *was this done using waterbase ppg
> *


nope not water based i got this paint b4 it was taken out of the shops .


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Sep 2 2009, 07:16 PM~14964137
> *nope not water based i got this paint b4 it was taken out of the shops .
> *


any where in la county i could buy any ppg material as far as the old stuff (2021 clear dbc base dbc 500 dt 870 house of kandy )?


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Sep 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15008282
> *any where in la county i could buy any ppg material as far as the old stuff (2021 clear  dbc base dbc 500 dt 870  house of kandy )?
> *


ill let you know all my stuff was ppg dbu


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Sep 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15023220
> *ill let you know all my stuff was ppg dbu
> *


ah dbu . let me know


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Sep 10 2009, 04:05 PM~15042115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice who did silver leafing


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

cant wait to see my wagon finished still in the works :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone know their labor rate???


----------



## camargo4266 (May 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Feb 8 2009, 04:50 PM~12943333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much did this cost from start to finish out the door price i have a 71 boatail that i am lookin to get frame and body painted hit me with a pm


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

fine line getting down


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

add more pics of dat le cab when you make progress on it, i want to see it


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

THERE ON THE LE' CAB CADDYS TOPIC


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

who is doing the silverleafing


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

ALL FROM FINE LINE BODYSHOP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

damn im gonna have to take my duece to them to get redone :cheesy: 
Lucky for me im just down the street on Central


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

if you do hit up andy he's a cool ass guy he's taking care of my 62 wagon and helping me do everything else , real firme :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

X2 talk to Andy or Robert they are both koo people


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Any new pics of rides?


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttt fine line :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 29 2009, 09:17 AM~15503126
> *damn im gonna have to take my duece to them to get redone :cheesy:
> Lucky for me im just down the street on Central
> *


ORALE...... MY HOMIE IS DROPING OF A 62 IMPALA WAGON NEXT WEEK AFTER THERE DONE IS GOING TO LOOK OFF THE HOOK 

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

oh shit that means they are going to have 2 wagons coming out of fine line :biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Dec 3 2009, 09:34 PM~15865569
> *oh shit that means they are going to have 2 wagons coming out of fine line  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

fine line ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 21 2010, 12:03 PM~16364013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

orale thats my wagon in the back (that says HELP) hey my ranfla my be coming slow but that shit is going to be a havey hitter ,  :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

i need to get a price on a paint job....that shit looks good


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

if you want a quote homie call andy at the shop (323)231-8044 tell him mario with the 62 wagon told you to call maybe he can hook you up , but their work is well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Oct 22 2009, 11:41 AM~15434271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:run: FINE LINE


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

anymore cars come out of Fine Line??


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

i've been looking for a shop to take my 62 impala ss, i think im going to have to give them a call. by the looks of things it looks like they get down!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:uh: :around:  :rant:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*the homie got a 58 rag coming to fineline*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

anymore pics?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hopefully some new pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Dec 3 2010, 12:55 AM~19225716
> *hopefully some new pics coming soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------

